
Adam West, the actor forever known as TV’s Batman, dies at 88 - lisper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/adam-west-the-actor-forever-known-as-tvs-batman-dies-at-88/2017/06/10/76ecc752-4df1-11e7-a186-60c031eab644_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_ob-main-west-1214pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
CarolineW
In case you're wondering, this was submitted about 3 hours ago, shot to number
1 on the front page, got flagged to death, was vouched for, but never saw the
light of day again. It's here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14527753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14527753)

I'd love to see the story hit the front page again.

Oh, and it's also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528447)

 _Added in edit: Some people really, really think it doesn 't belong, and my
comments are being down-voted. Oh well._

